# Turbo-charging my Sentra



## SentraStyle (Apr 23, 2004)

Hello all, I've had my sentra for about a 1.5 yrs and i love it, but im still not getting enuff power outa it, so i can break off more civics... So i decided im going to drop in a turbo kit. can nebody recommend sum decent kits, and what kidna numbers i can xpect outa em. I was looking into the TSI Extreme Kit.... also is there a cat-back exhaust for the B14 Sentra? if so where can i find 1? i heard that my universal exhaust wont blow enuff heat out and i will burn up my turbo, and that i need a cat-back. My goal is to get atleast 300WHP outa the GA16DE, or should i just buy an SE-R (sr20de) engine and get a turbo get from there? I haven't found a place that sells just the sr20de engines. if anybody can help me out that would be awesome.

The TSI Extreme kit is $2800, with Garrett T-25 turbo w/ wastegate, Cast exhaust manifold, chrome heat sheild, downpipe w/ gasket, Map Unit, 2 Injectors & interface block, injection control unit (icu) w/ turbo timer, Blow off valve (doesn't say what kind), High flow FM Intercooler, polished Aluminum piping, ss braided lines for Water cooling and oiling, Return hose and fittings for oil to pan, All hoses, & Clamps, All necessary hardware & fittings, injector control system settings... It reccomends running 6 psi, and will add 56% more HP (so how much would that be?), it has 300+ turbo efficiency, it bolts directly on, and i can upgrade to a ball bearing Garrett T20 for $600 more.....

Or a Turbonetics Stage II kit (with a sr20de engine).

Last thing, i heard that S13/S14/S15 sr20det's internals work on the AWD sr20's as well.... is this tru?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

search with keywords
ga16de turbo kit
extreme turbo kit
superior turbo kit
hotshot turbo kit


----------



## 141 (Oct 29, 2003)

i think its imposible to get 300 whp with a ga16de with turbo


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

141 said:


> i think its imposible to get 300 whp with a ga16de with turbo



250whp on stock internals. think how close 300 would be once it gets built.


----------



## 141 (Oct 29, 2003)

you already have 250whp without the turbo??


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

As much as I would love to see a 300WHP GA16DE-T, I just don't see it happening anytime soon.

Set your goals a bit lower. That way they can be obtained without spending $15,000.00


----------



## Astor (Apr 23, 2004)

1CLNB14 said:


> As much as I would love to see a 300WHP GA16DE-T, I just don't see it happening anytime soon.
> 
> Set your goals a bit lower. That way they can be obtained without spending $15,000.00


I agree. A 300whp GA16DE will cost a LOT of money.

If you think you need 300whp, get an Se-R. It's still gonna cost you no less than $6,000 to get it up to 300whp, though.


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

Astor said:


> I agree. A 300whp GA16DE will cost a LOT of money.
> 
> If you think you need 300whp, get an Se-R. It's still gonna cost you no less than $6,000 to get it up to 300whp, though.


Can a civic DX/EX put out those kind of numbers? If so how? More aftermarket parts?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

the thing is, you can't just look at hp numbers... other factors such as tq and power band curve.... you also have to understand that the ga16 has 90whp stock... getting to 250whp is a huge gain.. probably putting wes and mike in the 12's... if you just want to impress people with numbers, get a gti-r motor.... bickmade, i dont think those two can make those kindas of numbers, but maybe... remember, hondas dont hold boost like nissans do.. and even if they make 300whp.. they will prolly have like 210tq...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

141 said:


> you already have 250whp without the turbo??



no. i didnt say i did. i am saying that a 300whp 1.6 is possible with the hotshot kit, boost controller, and some internals. this has been discussed before by the way


----------



## 141 (Oct 29, 2003)

i insist 300whp in an ga16de would be imposible

the problem with hondas is the lack of torque
go race against an honda uphill you will probably win




thats the same problem of the s2000 it lacks of torque


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i am saying that a 300whp 1.6 is possible with the hotshot kit, boost controller, and some internals. this has been discussed before by the way


Some internals?

I still doubt it would reach those numbers.
Will the GA tranny/axels hold 300WHP?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> Some internals?
> 
> I still doubt it would reach those numbers.
> Will the GA tranny/axels hold 300WHP?



the tranny would need to be built up, yes. JGY can do that. the axles i dunno about.

and since wes has 250whp on stock bottom end at 12 psi (IIRC?), i think it is VERY possible to squeeze another 50whp, if he raised the boost (only AFTER the following):
custom pistons, rods, turbo cams (he has them on, but didnt have them on when he dynoed), another jwt ecu upgrade, cobra maf, and a bunch more shit.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't think it would be at all streetable, if it could even happen.


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

141 said:


> i insist 300whp in an ga16de would be imposible
> 
> the problem with hondas is the lack of torque
> go race against an honda uphill you will probably win
> ...


dont go there, my friend has a civic and it is fast but there is no eumf to it. I understand the concept of tq, i had first hand exp with racing against a honda (legally) and its a joke. (not trying to start anything) TQ seperates the men from the women. I was just wondering if a DX/EX ever acheived it.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I remember a lot of people saying a GA16DE would never break 200whp without a complete rebuild... the hotshot kit has MAXED out at 14.5 psi ONLY because the MAF and the injectors are topped out... that is with stock internals and produced 233-250 whp (wes' made 250, Mike's made 233)... I think 300 is very possible with the ga16de and not that expensive. I think the ga16de built out a bit can handle over 350 with the proper fuel and MAF.


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

:fluffy:


James said:


> I remember a lot of people saying a GA16DE would never break 200whp without a complete rebuild... the hotshot kit has MAXED out at 14.5 psi ONLY because the MAF and the injectors are topped out... that is with stock internals and produced 233-250 whp (wes' made 250, Mike's made 233)... I think 300 is very possible with the ga16de and not that expensive. I think the ga16de built out a bit can handle over 350 with the proper fuel and MAF.


Front a tech stand point I'm not sure if its possible, but I have faith in the engine indeed!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Well I have some faith but if one fails in accomplishing 300-350whp does that mean its impossible? no just means you forgot to do something. its not going to cost $15k... with turbo and a rebuild I think for less than 8k you can build a vehicle like that very easily.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

The S2000 is just fine with the torque it makes. It is not a straight line car and shoudl not be compared as a straight line racer. Anyone that does that is discrediting the car. 

I think a GA will do 300 WHP some day. Not sure when, but I feel if I simply built the bottom end with coatings it will make that. 

I am upgrading to a GT28RS, 50 lb MSD injectors in JGY RAIL , a walboro pump, and a cobra MAF. SO the only limiting factor now is the bottom end and the tranny. 

We will see what the bottom end will hold.


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

YOU CAN DO IT!!! lol


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

My thought is that anything is possible, if a bullet proof bottom end is built with shot peened and hardened everything. ARP bolt it all (if available) balanced crank etc you get the point then it is entireley possible, prob alot of cash but if your serious it'd be worth it and of course the stronger the block the bigger the boost!


----------



## SentraStyle (Apr 23, 2004)

WOW thanks for all this info... i've definatly look'd into the hotshot turbo kit. and i talk'd with a local NISSAN TUNER SHOP, they said 300whp is xtremely possible outa the GA16DE-T with internal build up... i forgot to ask them where i can find sum good internal aftermarket products.... so if u can help me out, while i look for sum also that would be superb. i just wanna say thanks again for all the help. and Bryan200sx, YES I CAN DO IT, AND I WILL.... i just hope im the first :cheers: .
Thanks,
Chris Elliott

P.S. What is a safe boost level to run on with stock internals? The turbo kit i found is by HotShot and they preset it at 7psi.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

SentraStyle said:


> forgot to ask them where i can find sum good internal aftermarket products.... so if u can help me out, while i look for sum also that would be superb.



there is no afternarket support besides cams.

my internals are stock, and im running at 9psi right now. my clutch has since gone to shit.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SentraStyle said:


> WOW thanks for all this info... i've definatly look'd into the hotshot turbo kit. and i talk'd with a local NISSAN TUNER SHOP, they said 300whp is xtremely possible outa the GA16DE-T with internal build up... i forgot to ask them where i can find sum good internal aftermarket products.... so if u can help me out, while i look for sum also that would be superb. i just wanna say thanks again for all the help. and Bryan200sx, YES I CAN DO IT, AND I WILL.... i just hope im the first :cheers: .
> Thanks,
> Chris Elliott
> 
> P.S. What is a safe boost level to run on with stock internals? The turbo kit i found is by HotShot and they preset it at 7psi.


You should search this subject. You'll find of lot of helpful information on your quest to 300 WHP. I have run as much as 14 PSI, I think Mike may have ran higher than that. My MAF and Injectors were maxed out there soo I didn't go any higher.


----------

